# Trying to book a Skiing Holiday from Dubai



## Dubaibound (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience in booking a package holiday from dubai for a Skiing holiday.

I can book flights/hotel/equipment hire/transfer seperately but it is very expensive and was wondering if there are any travel agents that could provide a package holiday for me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

European operators (though not all) often have the option of booking a full package minus flights, as so many people from the UK drive to the Alps.
Might be an option to get a full package minus flights, and just book these yourself?

Equipment hire outwith inclusive packages is often much cheaper for the same quality too..

Interested to hear how you get on.....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

We booked through Snowfinders - BUT it is actually cheaper to book it all yourself. Many hotels offer packages that include ski passes.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

has anyone skied in Lebanon?

Seems like the logical local choice.
Most interested in their ski school offerings etc for the youngsters..


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

vantage said:


> has anyone skied in Lebanon?
> 
> Seems like the logical local choice.
> Most interested in their ski school offerings etc for the youngsters..


I was planning on trying it this winter, although the recent bombings in Beirut make me a bit nervous. Figured could do a some long weekends there.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I was planning on trying it this winter, although the recent bombings in Beirut make me a bit nervous. Figured could do a some long weekends there.


The security situation there recently was what I was going to mention also ....

Himalayas ? Not as close but factoring in the exchange rate once there and also the fact it is the Himalayas, worth a look imo. Friends have been and loved it, me and snow don't get along ....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Holiday to MOE? Jeez, I usually drive there ;-)


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> Holiday to MOE? Jeez, I usually drive there ;-)


Apparently it isn't the 'real' experience ... never figured that could be the situation, personally speaking of course


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Not booked a skiing holiday but I have booked a winter holiday in Norway though.

I found it cheaper and more flexible to book everything separately but I did use my UK travel agent for selected bits like getting discounts on hotels etc. I made my own flight arrangements using Emirates and Norwegian Air.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

I have never understood the fascination people have for freezing their butts off... its almost religious...

I moved here to get *away* from the cold... and I don't miss it one bit...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

imac said:


> I have never understood the fascination people have for freezing their butts off... its almost religious...
> 
> I moved here to get *away* from the cold... and I don't miss it one bit...


I'll take a crisp morning on the side of a mountain with a pair of boards on my feet any day over the heat. I moved here to make money, and figured I could give Switzerland a try while I was closer


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> ...I moved here to make money...


That too... forgot about that...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> ... and figured I could give Switzerland a try while I was closer


Not answering the OP question directly, but just titbits of info if anyone interested...

We are going to do the same as last X-mas, skiing in the Alps.

EK flies directly to Geneva from Dubai, pre-arranged for pick up from the ski hotel and we will be skiing just a few hours from landed.

Tried but was not happy with the ski packages, so went and booked everything separately - turned out perfect last year, so we are repeating...

A few friends went to Lebanon to ski, and the reviews were mixed. Not great resort (ski in-ski out) and cost was not cheaper than going to Alps. If going to Alps, then need to make sure get high enough altitude location for guaranty snow if going early like X-mas.

We chose Alps instead of US or Japan to take out the jet-lagging issue as the trip will be short (only 1 week).

And, yes, SkiDubai is a perfect warm up venue for the trip...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

This is not much help to the OP but a couple of years ago we went to Garmische-Partenkirken. Flew EK to Munich and got a pick up from there, a great little place to go skiing with Germanys highest peaks.


----------

